# Help to hang heavy mirror



## framerman (Mar 30, 2008)

This answer doesn't help your keyhole situation.

When I've hung mirrors that big, I usually get those aluminum cleat hangers. Very easy to lift on and off, very rugged, 16" OC is not an issue.

http://govart.com/hardware_cleat.html


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Tip from Framer
Can you imagine the problem of trying to wrestle the heavy mirror to line up with four fasteners that you may not have installed to be a PERFECT mirror image of the slots in your mirror.

Another consideration is that with Framer's Cleat you can perfectly center the mirror in your desired wall space.

You can weigh the mirror on a Bathroom Scale
Let us know how things work out
.


----------

